# anyone mount their toll transponder on the front plate?



## mediaseth (Jan 26, 2020)

I walked away from our local ezpass service center thinking I did the right thing by getting an exterior mounted transponder. The auto-dimming mirror doesn't leave a lot of room for the internal one. But, I'm having second thoughts. I haven't mounted it, yet. But, it's chunkier than I thought it would be. Does it inhibit any of the car's censors? Anyone else use the license plate mounted version?

Thanks


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

mediaseth said:


> I walked away from our local ezpass service center thinking I did the right thing by getting an exterior mounted transponder. The auto-dimming mirror doesn't leave a lot of room for the internal one. But, I'm having second thoughts. I haven't mounted it, yet. But, it's chunkier than I thought it would be. Does it inhibit any of the car's censors? Anyone else use the license plate mounted version?
> 
> Thanks


If you put it on the top of the plate you would be fine. They instruct that it goes on the top. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

I had one for ~7 years on my vehicles and loved it. One you can’t see it anyways when in the car, toll booths are picked up quicker to go through, and don’t have that ugly off white wart in your windshield. Plus I have windshield tint, so I didn’t want it stuck to the tint. I’ve had it mounted on top to both vehicles, and never been pulled over. The one time I got pulled over for speeding, not a peep from the officer. Everyone has asked what it was and told them. They asked how I got it and told them you just tell VA DMV/EZPass that your transponder doesn’t read well due to windshield rake. 

I have an EZPass flex now and painted it with rustoleums version of plastidip. Then mounted it to the bottom of dash cubby lid. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mediaseth (Jan 26, 2020)

*okay*

I was told it wouldn't cover the state name mounted on top, but I'm having a hard time seeing how it wouldn't cover it, at least partially. In Massachusetts, you can't even cover the state motto! Most inspection places overlook if your license plate holder covers some of the lettering on the state motto, but I went to one once that was a stickler...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Covered the top here in Virginia, when they first came out there was no suggestion of where to mount. Back before I had my Tiguan, I wasn’t about to drill two more holes in my front bumper just to mount on either of our cars. Mounted to the top on my wife’s Volvo S40 and then her S60 (~8 years total), and never pulled over. On top of the Equinox and Highlander (~7 years total), and never pulled over. Never had a cop or anyone tell us it needed to be on the bottom. Technically our EZPass Flex should be on the windshield. This is what I did for the wife’s ride. 










Used a car phone mount, put the magnetic plate on the body of the transponder for quick mount/dismount. Both vehicles have windshield tint, and I’m not messing that up. Plus this location is somewhat hidden behind the inspection sticker. No issues being read on trips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gthoffman (Oct 27, 2014)

I have the interior WV EZPass and just put it up in the dash-top organizer when we’re driving through the tolls, otherwise it lives in the abyss of the center console. No problems with it being read and I don’t have to look at it all the time... obviously if you drive through these regularly you may not want to leave it in the dash-top organizer, but it doesn’t gross-up the windshield or the front bumper...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mediaseth (Jan 26, 2020)

*well, then*

The EZpass employee said to affix the transponder to the top of the license plate, arrows pointing up, and it would not block the state name. Umm....


20200205_140459 by seth albaum, on Flickr

And so this is why I have to go back and get the little one for my windshield. I even looked for other examples of the plate transponder while driving locally today. I saw none.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

mediaseth said:


> The EZpass employee said to affix the transponder to the top of the license plate, arrows pointing up, and it would not block the state name. Umm....
> 
> 
> 20200205_140459 by seth albaum, on Flickr
> ...


Can you change the plates. This looks much better than in the windshield I wanted to use that on mine but I have a so thin chrome frame around the plate that will not allow the instal such. Some plates have the state name on the bottom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

